# Duramax fuel filter issues



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

i did a search but found nothing, never do with that function. 

what modifications have you guys done to help eliminate the Fuel filter gelling issues. 

i have seen the shim kits, lift pumps, fuel rail mods. 


just wondering what is the most economical and effective. 
i am not looking to add power or chip, im happy with how it is but dont want to be stranded with my brand new truck while plowing. 

alot of this has to do with the quality of fuel, but i cant always control that. 

thanks
Nate


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've NEVER had a gelling issue with a Dmax. Others, yes, but never a Dmax. All of the mods you mentioned are for fuel delivery and are performance related.


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

I always run a can of diesel kleen in every other fill up. It helps keep everything flowing good.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Dieselplace.com!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And just an FYI, Dmaxes have a heating element in the filter housing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Winter blend fuel? Howes or Power Service?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mdwstsnow-----I've run Howe's Lubricator,Schaeffers,and Power Service in all my Dmax's over the years,never had gelling.Just make sure with EVERY fill-up you put some in the tank.Like someone mentioned,you have a heated filter head so most likely there will be no issues when driving,it's the sitting overnite in the cold that usually brings on gelling.As added precaution,get a bottle of 911 just in case you should gel along with a spare filter and tools.


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

Just change filter and put additives in like the others said. It definetly has to be where you are getting your fuel because even though this is the first year I will plow with my Duramax, I have driven it in some of Iowa's coldest days and left it parked outside and I have never had a gel problem.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have the Banks 6 Gun Power PDA in my Duramax and if it throws a code for fuel filter I can erase it and then I know the filter needs to be changed. Otherwise, put the truck in a heated garage for a night and let it thaw out and your good to go. Never have had any problems with it actually gelling and wont run.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

i guess maybe i misspoke, 
i am not 100% sure it is a gelling issue, i know others are dealing with this. 

it is when the truck goes into limp mode. 
i believe this is because of the microns of the filter and it plugging resulting in low fuel pressure up front on the rail. 

i have had this happen multiple times within 10,000 miles and i know others that have as well - runnin Howes in all the time. 

im worried about this happening and the truck going into Limp mode while plowing, thus leaving me stranded or having to rip a fender out to change a kinda expensive filter. not to mention getting covered in diesel and most importantly, the down time. 

im looking for a alternative to prevent this 

thanks
Nate


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

When did you last change the filter?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

To make life simple we just change fuel filters every fall in every vehicle we own, regardless of miles. It's cheap insurance. We also put fuel conditioner in our bulk tanks year round for lubricisity and to help with gelling.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

normally i change them every other oil change
i have had this truck for a little over a year, last year i had no plow on it but had issues anyway. 
now i put a plow on it and am worried about the problems i had last year


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Since your running a additive, your probably cleaning out the tank and the filter is catching all the crap. Your prolly gonna have to change them out more often than usual.


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

You can always run one of these to help keep heat in the motor during the winter.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/WinterSummer-Truck-Grille-Covers/745995.uts


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PlowTeam5;1129691 said:


> You can always run one of these to help keep heat in the motor during the winter.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/WinterSummer-Truck-Grille-Covers/745995.uts


Duramax's come from the factory with them. I've ran Dmax's since 02 and never used one as with a blade on the truck its not reccomended.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mdwstsnow512;1129675 said:


> normally i change them every other oil change
> i have had this truck for a little over a year, last year i had no plow on it but had issues anyway.
> now i put a plow on it and am worried about the problems i had last year


How often in miles do you do your oil changes?You should be changing that fuel filter every 10-12K miles or before plow season starts.Have others that buy fuel where you're buying it have issues?Lastly,when this happens,going into limp mode,I'm assuming it's very cold out,but anyway,just to rule out something else,why not put your engine on a scanner?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

5k oil changes, always do a pre-season change.

i have 5 other trucks, no other issues. - all them are fords
its a LMM but i know other LLY(?) the model before mine to have same issue. 

one guy i know drove home 500 miles in limp mode. 

no codes after fuel filter is changed., only when it goes into limp mode
truck has like 20k on it. with no mods. 
it isnt a truck issue as much as it is a filter issue. 
i know guys that have installed additional prefilters and lift pumps, but they are costly and i am looking for a inexpensive alternative. 

thanks
Nate


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No issues with the Fords? They are notorius for gelled filters.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

nope, 
they are all older tho - 7.3s

o and this has happened in warmer weather, but not to me. it did happen to me when it was like 35 out

thanks


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If your truck started this limp mode at 35*,then it definitely wasn't because of gelled fuel,could be a plugged filter,but from what you've said,you have warranty coverage.Why not just let your dealer inspect it?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have had fuel gel in a Duramax. Alot of guys in this area have had it happen. We for some reason get sh*tty fuel every now and then, and you know when it happens, because everybody is talking about it.

I had fuel gel once when we were staying at a lodge and my truck sat outside in -20 degree weather for the weekend. When we were heading home, the truck started to fall on it's face. I turned on my lift pump and it pushed the gelled fuel through the filter and we were in business again.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Limp mode can be from a number of things, trans, EGR, fuel. You need to check your codes and go from there, as mentioned above www.thedieselplace.com is a good place to start.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine gelled on me when we -30 the winter before last. Switched fuel brands and never had another problem. Run BP fuel in the winter and you wont have a problem. If you see some real cold coming, -15 or below, use an additive. Emergency fuel treatments are for just that, EMERGENCIES! They are not designed to be used as a regular treatment. Also, spend the money and get a quality filter. I always ran delco. You dont need any add ons to keep it from gelling up.

When you say limp in are you talking about forced limited power or are you talking about the trans going into limp in?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Take it to the dealer.  You're under warranty and you are definitely paying for it when you buy the truck. Mine has never limped- I change my oil every 3-4k and fuel filter at least once a year. And I run diesel kleen all year long


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

The only time my LMM went into limp mode was when plowing. Snow was blowing over plow and getting Mas air flow senser wet causing limp mode. I have yet to have jelled fuel, and hope i never do. I have read on Dieselplace that some fuel additives in the LMM can cause limp mode. The only additives i have used was amsoil. No issues so far.


----------



## clund21 (Aug 4, 2010)

www.nicktane.com

Went with the CAT fuel filter adapter, zero problems with gelling at all. Cheaper filter cost and it allows you to change the fuel filter though the top of the engine bay easier.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

clund21;1160504 said:


> www.nicktane.com
> 
> Went with the CAT fuel filter adapter, zero problems with gelling at all. Cheaper filter cost and it allows you to change the fuel filter though the top of the engine bay easier.


Changing to any type of fuel filter is NOT a substitution for doing proper PM,and that means a dose of anti-gel in every tank when cold weather is here.ANY filter can and will gel under the right circumstances.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I said this in another thread...I had a problem with limp mode recurring early last season, even the dealer had trouble with it. Kept showing up as an air restriction. Turned out to be a gummed up mass air flow sensor. As part of emissions it is covered under warantee. HTH.


----------



## clund21 (Aug 4, 2010)

tuney443;1160618 said:


> Changing to any type of fuel filter is NOT a substitution for doing proper PM,and that means a dose of anti-gel in every tank when cold weather is here.ANY filter can and will gel under the right circumstances.


I realize this. The filter still gets changed every other oil change and every tank gets an appropriate amount of PS additive this time of year. I have a friend here that has already gelled twice using the stock filter and PS.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The root of the problem was already discussed in another thread: IL has a bio-diesel blend that is heck on filters in the winter. Notice the only folks to have gelling issues in this thread are all from IL. Feel free to come to WI to stock up on non-bio diesel, we can use the excise tax income............ :waving:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jomama45;1161082 said:


> The root of the problem was already discussed in another thread: IL has a bio-diesel blend that is heck on filters in the winter. Notice the only folks to have gelling issues in this thread are all from IL. Feel free to come to WI to stock up on non-bio diesel, we can use the excise tax income............ :waving:


Looks like you nailed it jomama.He could also fuel up in my state,NY--our new governator Andy Cuomo I'm sure wouldn't mind some Illinois guy fueling up to generate some much needed revenue. I did my share--just sent in the last quarters sales tax yesterday--$555.00.


----------



## clund21 (Aug 4, 2010)

jomama45;1161082 said:


> The root of the problem was already discussed in another thread: IL has a bio-diesel blend that is heck on filters in the winter. Notice the only folks to have gelling issues in this thread are all from IL. Feel free to come to WI to stock up on non-bio diesel, we can use the excise tax income............ :waving:


Ha I think Illinois is in more desperate need of the money.... but thats a different topic entirely..

All of the pumps around me are clearly labeled that the diesel contains between 10%-20% bio or 5%-15% I dont remember exactly which


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

NEVER had any problem like this with my D'max's. I don't use additives, but MONSTERDIESEL is the only one I would use.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

rcpd34;1165703 said:


> NEVER had any problem like this with my D'max's. I don't use additives, but MONSTERDIESEL is the only one I would use.


Monster Diesel was on OCC a while back and they are no longer in business. I thought there stuff was considered snake oil?


----------

